# XMMS odchodzi, kto zajmie się sierotami ?

## Skyba

Witam 

Jeżeli ktoś używa XMMS i w ostatnim czasie wykonał emerge --sync zobaczy taki oto tekst: 

```

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-sound/xmms-1.2.7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (23 Oct 2006)

# Pending removal 23 November for multiple bugs

# Use anything but this, like media-sound/audacious

# media-sound/amarok media-sound/mpd media-sound/rhythmbox

# media-sound/muine media-sound/banshee

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r14 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 (masked by: package.mask)

```

Ostra dyskusja jest tu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509819-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-xmms-start-0.html

Niestety chłopaki postanowili wyrzucić XMMSa a proponują w zamian np. media-sound/audacious, ale czy istnieje jakiś player, który jest w stanie zastąpić starego dobrego XMMSa? 

Eh smutek i nostalgia. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sebad

No ja juz uzywam audacious'a od kilku miesiecy. Mysle ,ze ten playerek bedzie godnym nastepca xmms'a.

----------

## Yatmai

Jest gdzieś petycja do podpisania żeby sobie odpuścili ? Może i nie jest to player doskonały, ale jeszcze żaden mi tak nie dogodził ( jak to brzmi   :Razz:  ) jak XMMS  :Very Happy: 

----------

## argasek

@Art.root: jakieś braki w Audacious / Amarok?

----------

## psycepa

xmms2  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

No amaroK ma jedną małą wadę, że jak chciałem odtworzyć mp3 to mi wywalił chamsko, że nie supportuje tego formatu, a nie znalazłem wzmianki o tym we flagach use czy emerge --search :/

Co do Audacious'a, to właśnie zainstalowałem... Praktycznie żywcem zerżnięty Xmms... To OK, tylko mi wrąbali gui na GTK2 grrrrr :/ 

Strasznie tego nie trawie, poza tym, w apletach do kickera znalazłem takie cudo jak Media Control, świetnie działa z Xmms, z Audacious'em jeszcze nie.

Tyle jak na pierwsze 5 minut użytkowania, ale generalnie jest OK, bałem się tylko, że ten Audacious okaże się znacznie różny od xmms'a i równie toporny jak amaroK czy Kaffeine  :Smile: 

----------

## Odinist

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> No amaroK ma jedną małą wadę, że jak chciałem odtworzyć mp3 to mi wywalił chamsko, że nie supportuje tego formatu, a nie znalazłem wzmianki o tym we flagach use czy emerge --search :/
> 
> 

 

Może xine-lib był skompilowany bez obsługi mp3  :Question:   :Smile: 

----------

## Skyba

 *Quote:*   

> jakieś braki w Audacious / Amarok?

 

Amarok może byłby fajny tylko, że brak stabilności i hmmm masa eyecandy a człowiek chciałby po prostu posłuchać muzyki w dobrej jakości. Audacious no nie wiem nie wiem. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rasheed

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> No amaroK ma jedną małą wadę, że jak chciałem odtworzyć mp3 to mi wywalił chamsko, że nie supportuje tego formatu, a nie znalazłem wzmianki o tym we flagach use czy emerge --search :/

 

Poszukaj tych USE nie w samym amaroKu a silniku, który go napędza (xine lub gstreamer)

 *Quote:*   

> Co do Audacious'a, to właśnie zainstalowałem... Praktycznie żywcem zerżnięty Xmms... 

 

Bo takie było jego założenie  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> To OK, tylko mi wrąbali gui na GTK2 grrrrr :/ 

 

A GUI XMMSa na GTK (1) było lepsze? Weź...  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

w związku z oznaczenieme xmms jako hard masked, od dwoch dni używam Audacious, plusem jest możliwość zainstalowania skórek winampowych, minusem to że nie moge zmienić rozmiaru okna playlisty...

----------

## Yatmai

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Poszukaj tych USE nie w samym amaroKu a silniku, który go napędza (xine lub gstreamer)

 

Jakoś nieszczególnie Xine przypadł mi do gustu.... Swego czasu czesci filmów nie chciał mi odtworzyć :/

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> A GUI XMMSa na GTK (1) było lepsze? Weź... 

 

A i owszem  :Razz:  Wole surowego GTK-1  :Very Happy:  Generalnie preferuje minimalistyczne interfejsy, bez zbędnych cukierków, a kropki nad "i" dopełnia to, że GTK2 na każdym kroku przypomnia mi Gnome'a, ktróry, (dyplomatycznie, żeby flame'a nie wywoływać  :Very Happy: ) bardzo mi nieodpowiada  :Smile: 

@frondziak nie szerz herezji  :Razz:  można toto bez problemu zmienić dokładnie tak samo jak w Xmms  :Smile: 

EDIT

Dobra, znalazłem już bug'a w tym Audacious'ie  :Very Happy:  Kazałem załadować cały katalog "Download" to mi wbił też plik rar. Co więcej, gdy doszło do odtwarzania go, wywalił komunikat, że plik jest niedostępny, albo brakuje mi pluginu, po czym bezczelnie stanął, zamiast ominać felerny plik :/ Xmms miał fajną opcję, żeby rozpoznawał pliki po rozszerzeniu i/lub zawartości, tu tego nie widze.... Albo nie ma  :Very Happy: 

----------

## muzg

a co sie stalo z xmms?

----------

## wodzik

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dobra, znalazłem już bug'a w tym Audacious'ie :D Kazałem załadować cały katalog "Download" to mi wbił też plik rar. Co więcej, gdy doszło do odtwarzania go, wywalił komunikat, że plik jest niedostępny, albo brakuje mi pluginu, po czym bezczelnie stanął, zamiast ominać felerny plik :/ Xmms miał fajną opcję, żeby rozpoznawał pliki po rozszerzeniu i/lub zawartości, tu tego nie widze.... Albo nie ma :D

 

jaki bug po prostu nie masz jakiegos plugina/programu. mi normalnie odtwarza spakowane rzeczy. jedyne do czego mozna sie przyczepic ze jak sie ma cala plyte spakowana, to odtwarza jako jeden kawalek, a nie jak kilka. co troche mnie denerwuje bo przewaznie slucham muzyki na randomie ;]

----------

## Gabrys

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   No amaroK ma jedną małą wadę, że jak chciałem odtworzyć mp3 to mi wywalił chamsko, że nie supportuje tego formatu, a nie znalazłem wzmianki o tym we flagach use czy emerge --search :/
> 
>  
> 
> Może xine-lib był skompilowany bez obsługi mp3  

 

do USE dodać "mad mp3" w make.conf i będzie śmigać.

----------

## no4b

Tylko, że żaden player nie ma tak dobrego eq do mp3 jak xmms. Wszystkie inne dają beznadziejny dźwięk po eq. Chyba czas wrócić do FreeBSD, gdzie takich przykrych niespodzianek nie robią.

----------

## Gabrys

Ja tam używam hardware'owego, to się tym zbytnio nie przejmuję. Natomiast playerki obsługujące LADSPA powinny mieć zaj*biste korektory możliwe do dołączenia jako pluginy.

----------

## no4b

Nie każdego stać na dobry sprzętowy eq. Zresztą ja słucham prawie wyłącznie na słuchawkach, zatem podpięcie ich bezpośrednio do komputera jest wygodne. A skoro eq xmms jest bardzo dobry do mp3 (pod warunkiem wyłączenia wtyczki libmad, bo ona wszystko psuje) to... ehh, zdenerwowali mnie bardzo tym usunięciem.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *no4b wrote:*   

> ehh, zdenerwowali mnie bardzo tym usunięciem.

 

Ale zmieniać system z powodu playera?   :Shocked:   ...   :Laughing: 

Mnie denerwują paroma innymi rzeczami ale... to nie w tym wątku.

Myślę, że to kwestia paru/parunastu miesięcy i playery typu Audacious/xmms2/Amarok wyrobią się na tyle, by zadowalały wszystkich.

Sam używam Audaciousa i nie sprawia mi problemów. Może nie mam wyczulonego słuchu ale nie widzę różnicy w jakości w porównaniu z XMMS. 

Ten ostatni player jest nie rozwijany i już tak stary, że dobrze robią usuwając go z portage.

Acha, jest jeszcze bmpx.

----------

## blazeu

Hmm.. Ja wiem,ze to moze zbyt drastyczne czy cos, ale po prostu zainstalujcie sobie XMMS'a ze zrodelek... Jak wam tak bardzo brakuje  :Smile:  Ja od daaawna uzywam mpd i jest mi z nim dobrze. On dopiero jest minimalistyczny... Zadnych skorek, zadnych zbednych duperelek...

----------

## szolek

Zgodzę się z Art.root. Zainstalowałem audacious'a i faktycznie dodaje pliki do listy których nie potrafi odtworzyć. Jedynym niezbyt wygodnym wyjściem jest usuniecie ich z listy ręcznie. Łatwo je jednak rozpoznać bo nie jest wyświetlana informacja o czasie utworu. 

Sam audacious jest dość sympatyczny. Bardzo przypomina xmms'a, a ustawienia rodem z bmp. Jak dla mnie bardzo dobrze działa plugin dokowania w obszarze powiadamiania, co w przypadku xmms'a nie było u mnie stabilne. Zdecydowanie odpowiada (dyplomatycznie  :Wink:  ) mi interfejs gnome więc nie mam specjalnego żalu.

----------

## m010ch

Ale tu chyba nie o to chodzi, chodzi o samą zasadę, wspomnienia z nim związane i żal, że nowe pokolenie userów Gentoo nie będzie mogło już łatwo zainstalować tego 'brzydkiego, dziurawego i nierozwijanego klona Winampa dla X11'  :Smile: 

Nie wiem jak Wy, ale ja jeszcze długo jak usłyszę "odtwarzacz muzyczny dla Linuksa", pomyślę "XMMS" (chociaż również go nie używam od jakiegoś czasu).

----------

## blazeu

Jak ktos jest przywiazany do winamp'a i tylko to mu sie kojarzy z odtwarzaniem muzyki to szkoda. Przeciez na winzgroze istnieje kupa innych/lepszych odtwarzaczy (np. swietny foobar). A co do zalu,ze nowe pokolenie nie bedzie uzywalo XMMS'a to ten... kiedys ludzie bili sie maczugami po glowach a teraz nikt tego nie zaluje, prawda? A przynajmniej niezbyt czesto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

moze w koncu mpd+ncmpc(albo mpc albo inne) bedzie popularniejsze..

----------

## szolek

Tak sie zastanawiam może jeszcze póki są ebuild'y przenieść je do jakiegoś overlay'a. Usunięcie z oficjalnego drzewa nie musi oznaczać totalnego pogrzebu. Jeszcze nie robiłem sync'a i mógłbym  to udostępnić.

----------

## Redhot

Mi Audacious pasuje wyśmienicie. Jest jedna poprawiona rzecz względem XMMS, wybieranie plików, myslałem, że mnie qrw*** weźmie wybierając w tym okienku dialogowym GTK1, a i teraz jest dobrze i gtk-qt-engine działa  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

 *Poe wrote:*   

> moze w koncu mpd+ncmpc(albo mpc albo inne) bedzie popularniejsze..

 

Amen to that brother... Trzeba jakos to spopularyzowac. Ten duet ma jedna, zasadnicza zalete: nikt nie moze zmienic muzyki w czasie imprezy..  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *blazeu wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   moze w koncu mpd+ncmpc(albo mpc albo inne) bedzie popularniejsze.. 
> 
> Amen to that brother... Trzeba jakos to spopularyzowac. Ten duet ma jedna, zasadnicza zalete: nikt nie moze zmienic muzyki w czasie imprezy.. 

 

Taak, przekonałem się o tym w praktyce.  :Razz: 

@art.root: co do Audacious, wydaje mi się że jest gdzieś opcja omijania plików nieznanego typu, czy coś takiego. Poszukaj w preferencjach.

----------

## Yatmai

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> jaki bug po prostu nie masz jakiegos plugina/programu. mi normalnie odtwarza spakowane rzeczy.

 

To w miejsce rar wsadź dowolny inny format  :Razz:  Nawet binare mi na liste dodało.... i co, też mam se plugina doinstalować ?  :Razz: 

A co do dziur i starości... Kadu 0.4.x też już nie rozwijają, a wciąż je używam. Myśle, że nie powinni XMMS'a usuwać, w końcu powinienem mieć wolny wybór

 *Installation Handbook wrote:*   

> Nie próbujemy zmuszać użytkowników do robienia czegoś, czego nie chcą. Jeśli uważasz, że w jakimś przypadku powinniśmy, powiadom nas o tym.

 

EDIT

@argasek.... jakoś nie znalazłem

----------

## wodzik

to dziwne bo mi nie dodaje zadnych plikow ktorych nie potrafi otworzyc. sprawdzalem przed chwila i arhiwum z muza dodalo, a innych nie.

----------

## Odinist

 *argasek wrote:*   

> @art.root: co do Audacious, wydaje mi się że jest gdzieś opcja omijania plików nieznanego typu, czy coś takiego. Poszukaj w preferencjach.

 

Detect file formats on demand, instead of immediately. (zakładka audio w opcjach)

----------

## Poe

 *blazeu wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   moze w koncu mpd+ncmpc(albo mpc albo inne) bedzie popularniejsze.. 
> 
> Amen to that brother... Trzeba jakos to spopularyzowac. Ten duet ma jedna, zasadnicza zalete: nikt nie moze zmienic muzyki w czasie imprezy.. 

 

Tak, to jest niesamowity plus  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

```
Detect file formats on demand, instead of immediately. (zakładka audio w opcjach)
```

[/bug]O rany... Czytałem to ze 3 razy, a myślałem, że to chodzi o coś takiego, jak w XMMS można konfigurować czy czas i tag'i utworu ma zczytywać przy załadowaniu czy przy odtwarzaniu  :Very Happy: 

Pójde przewietrzyć rozumek, bo coś mi ciężko myślenie idzie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pancurski

chyba za wcześnie żeby cieszyć się audacious'em, nie odtwarza mpc

----------

## szolek

Dodaj flage musepack dla audacious-plugins.

----------

## no4b

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   ehh, zdenerwowali mnie bardzo tym usunięciem. 
> 
> Ale zmieniać system z powodu playera?    ...  
> 
> Myślę, że to kwestia paru/parunastu miesięcy i playery typu Audacious/xmms2/Amarok wyrobią się na tyle, by zadowalały wszystkich.
> ...

 

1) A dlaczego nie? Skoro jedno rozwiązanie przestało mnie satysfakcjonować to znaczy, że czas rozglądnąć się za innym.

2) Raczej Audacious/Amarok wszystkich nie zadowoli. Rozmawiałem z developerami obu tych playerów. Niestety developerzy audaciusa to chyba jakieś techniarze, bo nie rozumieją, że metalu w ich playerze po equalizacji nie da się słuchać, a developerzy amaroka nie są chyba w stanie pojąć, że preamp to nie drugie volume. Dodatkowo używają xine-lib/gstreamera, a oba te systemu korzystają z beznadziejnego libmad do odtwarzania muzyki. Planowany termin zmian na lepsze: infinity.

 *Quote:*   

> Mi Audacious pasuje wyśmienicie. Jest jedna poprawiona rzecz względem XMMS, wybieranie plików, myslałem, że mnie qrw*** weźmie

 

Mnie bierze jak widzę file-selector z gtk2  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tak sie zastanawiam może jeszcze póki są ebuild'y przenieść je do jakiegoś overlay'a. Usunięcie z oficjalnego drzewa nie musi oznaczać totalnego pogrzebu. Jeszcze nie robiłem sync'a i mógłbym to udostępnić.

 

Tylko, że to nie rozwiązanie problemu a workaround.

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm.. Ja wiem,ze to moze zbyt drastyczne czy cos, ale po prostu zainstalujcie sobie XMMS'a ze zrodelek... Jak wam tak bardzo brakuje

 

To też jest workaround i to taki brutalny.

 *Quote:*   

> Ja od daaawna uzywam mpd i jest mi z nim dobrze. On dopiero jest minimalistyczny... Zadnych skorek, zadnych zbednych duperelek...

 

Akurat w przypadku odtwarzacza muzyki minimalizm może być wadą.

----------

## Yatmai

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mi Audacious pasuje wyśmienicie. Jest jedna poprawiona rzecz względem XMMS, wybieranie plików, myslałem, że mnie qrw*** weźmie
> 
>  
> 
> Mnie bierze jak widzę file-selector z gtk2 
> ...

 

Jak widze nie jestem sam  :Very Happy: 

 *no4b wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Tak sie zastanawiam może jeszcze póki są ebuild'y przenieść je do jakiegoś overlay'a. Usunięcie z oficjalnego drzewa nie musi oznaczać totalnego pogrzebu. Jeszcze nie robiłem sync'a i mógłbym to udostępnić. 
> 
> Tylko, że to nie rozwiązanie problemu a workaround.
> ...

 

W zasadzie z tego co zrozumiałem, tylko Gentoo będzie pozbawione XMMS'a.... Jak to ujęła moja Luba, głupota. Poza tym, obecna wersja jest stabilna, może nie doskonała, ale zaspokaja moje potrzeby i nie specjalnie mi zależy na dalszym rozwoju bo jest OK.

W zasadzie jedyne rozwiązanie nie będące "workaround" (o ile to coś złego  :Razz: ) to wybić ten pomysł z głowy developerom... Ktoś sie podejmie ?

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ja od daaawna uzywam mpd i jest mi z nim dobrze. On dopiero jest minimalistyczny... Zadnych skorek, zadnych zbednych duperelek... 
> 
> Akurat w przypadku odtwarzacza muzyki minimalizm może być wadą.

 

Jak dla mnie to idealnym rozwiązaniem jest demon, a do niego jakiś mega-wypaśny gui do zabawy i rozkazy z command-line'a dla wygody i szybkości  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

Czekaj,czekaj.. uwazasz,ze odtwarzacz powinien byc wypasiony i glamour? Jak tak, to mozesz wypasionych nakladek na mpc uzywac. Do tego dochodza skrypty i inne badziewia. I caly czas sie rozwija. 

Natomiast XMMS przestal sie rozwijac dawno temu, nawet jego autorzy to napisali na glownej stronie projektu. Wiec nie dziwie sie,ze usuwaja takiego dziadka z portage'a. Trzeba go pogrzebac i ruszyc dalej. A zawsze mozna uzyc jack'a i jakichs plugin'ow do equalizera. Wszystko da sie zrobic, tylko czasami trzeba uzyc wiekszego mlotka...  :Wink: 

----------

## garwol

w audaciousie deneruje mnie jeszcze to ze przy dodwaniu wiekszej ilosci mp3 do playlisty audacious ciagnie 100% cpu i prawie przestaje odpowiadac, jak sobie przeciagne kilku gigabajtowy folderek do playlisty to musze ladne kilkanascie sekund odczekac zanim zacznie prawidlowo dzialac. w xmmsie nie bylo takich problemow, przeciagalem folderek, wciskalem play i gralo   :Rolling Eyes: :

poza tym zdarzaja sie jeszcze jakies dziwne anomalie z zachowaniem suwaka playlisty ktory sie czasem jakby "przykleja" do kursora

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie to idealnym rozwiązaniem jest demon, a do niego jakiś mega-wypaśny gui do zabawy i rozkazy z command-line'a dla wygody i szybkości 

 

No toto jest chyba jedyne słuszne wyjście. Każdemu to co w danej chwili potrzeba. Niestety gui do mpd mi nie odpowiadają, dlatego używam Mocp zamiennie z Audacious. Niestety tego drugiego nie można jeszcze "zdemonizować" (afair), a miło by było czasem grać tylko spod Audtty.

----------

## kolek_matolek

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Czekaj,czekaj.. uwazasz,ze odtwarzacz powinien byc wypasiony i glamour? Jak tak, to mozesz wypasionych nakladek na mpc uzywac. Do tego dochodza skrypty i inne badziewia. I caly czas sie rozwija. 
> 
> Natomiast XMMS przestal sie rozwijac dawno temu, nawet jego autorzy to napisali na glownej stronie projektu. Wiec nie dziwie sie,ze usuwaja takiego dziadka z portage'a. Trzeba go pogrzebac i ruszyc dalej. A zawsze mozna uzyc jack'a i jakichs plugin'ow do equalizera. Wszystko da sie zrobic, tylko czasami trzeba uzyc wiekszego mlotka... 

 

Moze xmms przestal sie rozwijac dawno temu, ale takiej masy dodatkow ktore posiada nie ma chyba zaden z oferowanych palyerow. Osobiscie uzywam: modplugxmms, (glownie dziwiek przez alsa, ale tez: arts i esd, xmms-cdcover, xmms-coverviewer, xmms-liveice, xmms-lyrc, xmms-mad, xmms-mikmod, xmms-mp3cue, xmms-mpg123, xmms-musepack, xmms-sanalyzer, xmms-status-plugin, xmms-vorbis.

Poza tym jestem do niego bardzo przywiazany, bo uzywam go od ... 6 lat (albo i wiecej). Wiec na pewno zanim ktos mnie przekona ze istnieje lepszy player pod X'y to bedzie sobie rezydowal na moim fs. Czy to z src czy z overlaya, to sie zaraz okaze. Osobiscie uwazam ze po raz pierwszy, odkad uzywam gentoo (4 lata), panowie dali d.... ciala wywalajac xmms'a.

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## Skyba

...wiec bawiłem się kilkoma playerami i tak: 

audacious - niestety brakuje mu sporo do jakości dźwięku  z XMMS  :Sad: 

amarok  - działa tak sobie, denerwuje mnie w nim cała masa "bayerów" przy czym jakość dźwięku  nie jest zadowalająca:( 

rhythmbox - podobnie jak amarok chociaż ma lżejszy interfejs to jakość mnie nie zadowoliła  :Sad: 

real player – na razie chyba będę siedział na tym odtwarzaczu mimo tego, że niema equalizera i playlisty to u mnie najlepiej poradził sobie z odtworzeniem muzyki z jakością najbardziej zbliżoną do XMMS. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## no4b

Developerzy myślą, że jak oni są głusi i nie słyszą różnicy jakości dźwięku to już nikt nie usłyszy. Nadal mnie krew zalewa.

----------

## kolek_matolek

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Developerzy myślą, że jak oni są głusi i nie słyszą różnicy jakości dźwięku to już nikt nie usłyszy. Nadal mnie krew zalewa.

 

Cos na oslode (dla tych co nie chca sie rozstac z xmms):

1. touch /etc/portage/package.unmask

2. a do niego wpisac np.: 

media-sound/xmms

media-plugins/xmms-mpg123

media-plugins/xmms-mikmod

media-plugins/xmms-vorbis

media-plugins/xmms-arts

media-plugins/xmms-mad

media-plugins/xmms-oss

media-plugins/xmms-alsa

U mnie az tyle, bo uzywam/potrzebuje, ale zacznijcie od media-sound/xmms i sprobujcie emerge -p xmms, jak nie pojdzie to wywali wam na czym sie zatrzymuje i to trzeba dopisac. I znowu emerge az sie uda  :Smile: 

Powodzenia.

----------

## joker

herezje o amaroku opowiadacie   :Very Happy: 

jak sa wodotryski to mozna ich uzywac lub nie, w xmms'ie nie ma wyboru, bo nie ma wodotryskow  :Smile: 

dawno juz nie uzywalem innego playera ale nie pamietam zeby byly w nich takie opcje w  wyszukiwaniu jak np. in flames OR death, czy tez in flames AND death - bardzo przydatna rzecz.

jedynym minusem amaroka jak dla mnie jest to, ze przy bardzo duzych playlistach zamyka sie zbyt dlugo i przy otwieraniu lista tez sie troche wczytuje. chociaz i tak go wlaczam/wylaczam raz dziennie, wiec da sie przezyc.

co do xine'a to tez wole mplayera, chociaz kilka razy zdarzylo mi sie ze mialem plik video, ktorego mplayer nie mogl otworzyc, a xine dal rade bez problemu.

jak sie ma ladnie potagowane mp3 i przewazaja cale plyty niz pojedyncze mp3 to amarok jest dla mnie niezastapiony  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Wszystko byłoby ok, tyle, że te ebuildy zostaną usunięte z portage. I to jest problemem. Tak jakby komuś zamaskowane przeszkadzały...

@joker, bajery bajerami. Niedobre jest to, że jakość dźwięku, który daje jest znacząco gorsza od xmms (zwłaszcza jak ktoś używa equalizera i wie jak to powinno działać).

----------

## Skyba

 *Quote:*   

> Niedobre jest to, że jakość dźwięku, który daje jest znacząco gorsza od xmms (zwłaszcza jak ktoś używa equalizera i wie jak to powinno działać).

 

Właśnie otttto chodzi i najgorsze jest to, że chłopaki idą w ilość bayerów zamiast dopracować jakość odtwarzania - jeżeli ktoś ma dwa bzyczki zamiast głośników to faktycznie może mu to nie przeszkadzać, ale na dobrej karcie muzycznej i głośnikach np. audacious,  wydaje z siebie dźwięki rodem z magnetofonu tompsonic . Amarok wypada troszeczkę lepiej jednak w porównaniu z XMMS w Amaroku mogę się pocieszyć co najwyżej dodatkowymi funkcjami lecz marne to pocieszenie:( 

Jednym słowem niema dobrego playera pod Gentoo - ktokolwiek widział ktokolwiek wie?  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kolek_matolek

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Wszystko byłoby ok, tyle, że te ebuildy zostaną usunięte z portage. I to jest problemem. Tak jakby komuś zamaskowane przeszkadzały...
> 
> @joker, bajery bajerami. Niedobre jest to, że jakość dźwięku, który daje jest znacząco gorsza od xmms (zwłaszcza jak ktoś używa equalizera i wie jak to powinno działać).

 

ebuildy mozna kopsnac zawczasu do /usr/local/portage + PORTAGE_OVERLAY  :Smile: 

ale fakt mogli by je zostawic, bo przeciez ci ktorzy uzywaja gentoo sa dosyc swiadomymi uzytkownikami i jak sobie zrobia unmask to WIEDZA CO ROBIA.

----------

## joker

hmmm porownal bym ale jakos mi sie nie chce instalowac xmms'a  :Smile: 

ja tam jakims audiofilem nie jestem, nie podniecam sie zlotymi stykami  :Smile: , ale lubie czyste i glebokie dzwieki. slucham muzyki roznej jezeli chodzi o wydawane dzwieki i uzywam sblive + 2 glosniki kolumnowe, trojdrozne, wedlug mnie bardzo dobrej jakosci i dzwiek mnie az nadto zadowala (lubie posluchac pink floyd - money i flapjack - purity dla samego basu, nie mowiac juz o calej reszcie). kolega ma sblive + logitech 5.1, slucha jazzu i tez jest bardzo zadowolony. trzeba byc chyba bardzo wybrednym   :Wink:  ale to wszystko zalezy od sluchu.

----------

## no4b

Nie jest istotne kto czego słucha. Podsumowałeś swój post pierwszym zdaniem. Nie masz porównania do xmms (pamiętać o wyłączonym libmad! ;>) zatem być może nie zdajesz sobie sprawy, że może być lepiej. Lepsze wrogiem dobrego (nie odnosić tego do amaroka/audaciusa, tej jakości nawet przy samozaparciu nie jestem w stanie nazwać dobrą).

Widzisz, ja jednak "podniecam się" złotymi stykami i innymi rzeczami. Chcę, żeby muzyka, której słucham (wszystko, co nie jest hip hopem, klasyczna, jazz, bluses, elektroniczna, przez rock po death metal) brzmiała jak najlepiej.

----------

## Yatmai

 *joker wrote:*   

> jak sie ma ladnie potagowane mp3 i przewazaja cale plyty niz pojedyncze mp3 to amarok jest dla mnie niezastapiony 

 

Ja sobie odpaliłem QMPDClient'a... Raaany jakie mam dziury w tagach  :Very Happy:  Xmms mi przynajmniej tego nie wytykał  :Very Happy: 

----------

## joker

teraz to raczej sie boje skompilowac xmms'a  :Smile:  ale jednak to zrobie i zobacze co w trawie piszczy. jakby nie bylo jest takie przyslowie: stare ale jare.

[edit]

skompilowalem tylko z flagami alsa i mp3. poscilem muzyczke. duzej roznicy nie zauwazylem, jedynie co to ze gralo glosniej, aczkolwiek zbytnio sie w konfiguracje nie zaglebialem. wiec albo mam slaby sluch albo nie wiem jak dobrze ustawic  :Smile: 

[edit]

----------

## Gabrys

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Widzisz, ja jednak "podniecam się" złotymi stykami i innymi rzeczami. Chcę, żeby muzyka, której słucham (wszystko, co nie jest hip hopem, klasyczna, jazz, bluses, elektroniczna, przez rock po death metal) brzmiała jak najlepiej.

 To po kiego ch*ja słuchasz MP3? Użyj bezstratnej kompresji FLAC, a jak już musisz coś mieć mocno skompresowane, to poleć OGG/Vorbisem.

Podobnie jak kolega wyżej używam wzmacniacza i dwóch kolumn, pokój jest daleki od kwadratu, cały zawalony jakimiś rupieciami, także odsłuch jest dobry, wystarcza mi korektor wzmacniacza, choć kiedyś bawiłem się w korekcję wszystkich pasm. Była nawet wtyczka do XMMS-a xmms-eq, czy jakoś tak, która pozwalała na korekcję kilkunasto-pasmową wszystkiego (nie tylko mp3 jak zwykły xmms-owy EQ).

Co do XMMS-a to kiedyś (jak jeszcze był na topie) używałem jakiejś fajnej wtyczki do "polepszania" odtwarzania w ramach dekompresji MP3, do innych playerów takiej wtyczki nie widziałem, to fakt.

Wracając zaś do EQ, jeśli naprawdę dbasz o te przysłowiowe złote styki, to chyba powinno Ci zależeć na tym, aby z komputera dźwięk wychodził jak najmniej zniekształcony, czytaj zero korekcji, dopiero to sobie hardware'owo poprawiasz do charakterystyki kolumn i pokoju.

Z kolei co do XMMS-a w portage, to robiłem wczoraj emerge --sync i cały czas w nim jest, także jak komuś zależy, to ma jeszcze szansę sobie go wrzucić do overlaya.

Kończąc nieco chaotyczną i nic nie wnoszącą do rozmowy wypowiedź, jeśli faktycznie XMMS ma jakoś magicznie zaimplementowaną dekompresję MP3, która swą jakością bije na głowę wszystkie inne algorytmy, to na pewno ktoś to wydzieli do biblioteki albo wrzuci po prostu do libmad czy tam libmp3.

----------

## totencham

 *joker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> jedynym minusem amaroka jak dla mnie jest to, ze przy bardzo duzych playlistach zamyka sie zbyt dlugo i przy otwieraniu lista tez sie troche wczytuje. chociaz i tak go wlaczam/wylaczam raz dziennie, wiec da sie przezyc.
> ...

 

Zachęcam do korzystania z komba "amarok + mysql". O ile kiedyś przydarzały mu się "zwisy" na ponad minutę, to teraz już się to nie zdarza. Miałem opory przed instalacją mysqla, wszak miał z niego korzystać sam tylko amarok, jednak z perspektywy czasu nie żałuję i polecam takie rozwiązanie.

Oto HowTo dla chętnych.

----------

## Yatmai

Nie będe ukrywać, iż zawsze mi sie zdawało (nie wiem czemu) że uzycie MySQL'a (czy innej DB) spowaliało by takie operacje  :Very Happy: 

Czyżbym zbyt dużo siedział na przeciążonym MySQL'u ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> skompilowalem tylko z flagami alsa i mp3. poscilem muzyczke. duzej roznicy nie zauwazylem, jedynie co to ze gralo glosniej, aczkolwiek zbytnio sie w konfiguracje nie zaglebialem. 

 

I to również może być problemem.

 *Quote:*   

> To po kiego ch*ja słuchasz MP3? Użyj bezstratnej kompresji FLAC, a jak już musisz coś mieć mocno skompresowane, to poleć OGG/Vorbisem.

 

Nie, bo nie działa przy nich equalizer z xmms. Zresztą mam całkiem pokaźną kolekcję audiocd co jest jeszcze lepsze od ogg/flac/cokolwiek.

 *Quote:*   

> Podobnie jak kolega wyżej używam wzmacniacza i dwóch kolumn, pokój jest daleki od kwadratu, cały zawalony jakimiś rupieciami, także odsłuch jest dobry, wystarcza mi korektor wzmacniacza, choć kiedyś bawiłem się w korekcję wszystkich pasm

 

Ja używam niemal wyłącznie słuchawek.

 *Quote:*   

> Wracając zaś do EQ, jeśli naprawdę dbasz o te przysłowiowe złote styki, to chyba powinno Ci zależeć na tym, aby z komputera dźwięk wychodził jak najmniej zniekształcony, czytaj zero korekcji, dopiero to sobie hardware'owo poprawiasz do charakterystyki kolumn i pokoju.

 

Na temat eq/brak eq pisałem już kiedyś, w skrócie przypomnę tylko, że osoba w studio kręcąca pokrętłami nie jest w stanie dostosować dźwięku do Twojego indywidualnego ucha oraz sprzętu. Wszystko jest uśrednione, ale możesz sam sobie poprawić (albo zepsuć) to i owo.

Niestety nie stać mnie na hardware'owe poprawianie, dlatego używam software'owego, które spisuje się bardzo dobrze.

 *Quote:*   

> Z kolei co do XMMS-a w portage, to robiłem wczoraj emerge --sync i cały czas w nim jest, także jak komuś zależy, to ma jeszcze szansę sobie go wrzucić do overlaya.

 

Już mówiłem, że to tylko workaround.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kończąc nieco chaotyczną i nic nie wnoszącą do rozmowy wypowiedź, jeśli faktycznie XMMS ma jakoś magicznie zaimplementowaną dekompresję MP3, która swą jakością bije na głowę wszystkie inne algorytmy, to na pewno ktoś to wydzieli do biblioteki albo wrzuci po prostu do libmad czy tam libmp3.

 

(O libmad nie pisz bo mi się niedobrze robi ;p) Tylko zmuś developerów amaroka/audaciusa/czegokolwiek do używania tego. Mnie się nie udało. Próbowałem.

----------

## akroplas

U mnie zarowno na kompie lezy i audacious i mpd i xmms, uzywam gmpc-svn, i ncmpc.

No i porobilem testy  :Wink: 

Testowalem na kilku kawakach ACDC[mp3 VBR], na Wystepie KNŻu[mpc-Q8], i na "Things to make and do" Moloko (głownie na kawalku "If You Have A Cross To .....").

Nic specjalnego do sluchania nie mam, o karcie muzycznej lepiej nie wspominac, koncowka mocy, z 2 kolumienkami pracowala na polowie wzmocnienia.

Master volume mam na 97, a PCM na 87 bylo wtedy, wszedzie bylo AO na alsa.

XMMS - jak juz zaladowalem muzyke(nie chce wiecej tam ladowac muzyki, tragedia) i zacząłem sluchac no to sie wylozyl z ?błedem segmentacji?...  :Smile:  nie poddalem sie  :Smile: 

Audaciousa uzywam u siebie tylko do sluchania radia, bo mplayer mi jakos nie pasuje. Teraz posluchalem i muzyki

MPD - moj standardowy deamon grajacy 

miedzy mpd a audaciousem roznizy nie doslyszalem...  a co do XMMSa, inaczej brzmi... ale inaczej, nie moge powiedziec czy lepiej czy gorzej. Zaznaczam ze zadnego EQ nie uzywam (ufam panom w studiu, i wierze ze nikt w trakcie ripowania nic nie "ulepszał").

No, co do tego brzmienia[XMMS], jakies takie mniej czyste, nie wiem jak to ujac - dzieki bardziej ze soba "zlane", nie wyrozniaja sie tak bardzo...

Podsumowanie  :Smile:  heh

Nigdy wiecej ladowac muzyke w XMMS. gmcp, ncmpc nauczyly mnie luksusu  :Smile: 

Jakosc jak dla mnie i tak nie jest za wazna bo nie slucham muzyki w super jakosci (mp3, mpc, mam tylko prodigy w wavepacku), pozatym przy codziennej pracy o wiele blizej prawej kolumny niz lewej.

Przepraszam za dlugi post. 

Pozdrawiam, i gratuluje, i dziekuje wszystkim, ktorzy przeczytali go w całości

----------

## Yatmai

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> Przepraszam za dlugi post. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, i gratuluje, i dziekuje wszystkim, ktorzy przeczytali go w całości

 

Nie było tak źle... Ze swej strony dodam, że słucham praktycznie wszelkiej muzyki (poza hip-hopem i najcięższymi odmianami metalu  :Very Happy: ) i na codzień jak nazwijmy to "pracuje" ( :Very Happy: ) to nie zwracam na muzykę szczególnej uwagi (zresztą chyba jak każdy) i nie odczuwam specjalnej różnicy.

Czasem w wolnych chwilach lubie sobie podkręcić troche głośniki zarzucając jakieś techno czy inną typowo imprezową muzykę  :Smile:  Wtedy, przy odpowiednim podkręceniu eq w Xmms różnica jest jak na dłoni.

Przechodząc do sedna... Przez te kilka dni od przykrej wiadomości o pomyśle usunięcia Xmms'a, zdażyłem się juz przestawić na mpd (postawiłem na serwerku i sobie leci, a ja moge cuda na desktopie odwalać  :Very Happy: ) jednak, na te klika chwil "domowej dyskoteki" XMMS jednak jest konieczny, bo niestety na innych playerkach nie ma to tak fajnego efektu.

----------

## gentooxic

O czym Wy tutaj dyskutujecie?

Niektórzy są system na FreeBSD zmieniać?, sorki ale user Gentoo powinien byś myslący - zróbcie swojego ebuilda, dajcie do overlay'a, w czym problem do cholerki? że czegos nie ma w portage to juz koniec swiata bo se emerge dupajasiu nie zrobie to nie bedzie programiku?, pfff.... ehh ne wiem cyz plakac czy sie smiac

----------

## Yatmai

A jaki jest sens takiego rozwiązania ? I owszem, skopiowałem już ebuildy, jak przyjdzie potrzeba to przeniose je do overlay'a... Ale czy trzeba sobie życie utrudniać ?

----------

## gentooxic

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Ale czy trzeba sobie życie utrudniać ?

 

Mnie się pytasz?, spytaj się tych, którzy to wymyślili, a nie mnie.

Nie ma nad czym ubolewać, wiele innych rzeczy mi się nie podoba i jakoś musi tak być. Mnie również nie podoba się wyrzucenie xmms'a na rzecz quodlibeta bmpx i innych dzikich programów, z ładnymi wodotryskami, które mi wpiepszają zasoby systemowe. Poza tym - możesz przecież być opiekunem tego ebuilda chyba?, broni ktoś? bo w sumie nie wiem jak to jest. Więc nim zostań  i uciesz reszte płaczących nad śmiercią xmms'a w portage.

----------

## no4b

Ty masz jakiś problem ze zrozumieniem, że użytkownik open source szuka rozwiązania, które najlepiej spełnia jego oczekiwania? Gentoo sprawiło mi niemiłą niespodziankę, a ja nie mam ochoty bawić się w workaroundy. Wywalą xmms, ja wywalę Gentoo i zainstaluję sobie FreeBSD, którego developerzy nie mają chorych ambicji nawracania użytkowników na "use anything but this" (w dodatku śmiesznie to motywując: ilością błędów. Audacoius, którego polecają w zamian ma ich co najmniej dwa razy tyle). To jest właśnie myślenie, a nie bezmyślne godzenie się na to co robią developerzy nawet jeśli z tymi decyzjami się nie zgadza. "pfff.... ehh ne wiem cyz plakac czy sie smiac".

----------

## gentooxic

to zmień distro lub system lub pozostań develeperem tego programu, czy ktoś Ci zabrania? i problem z głowy, znam w portage programiki, które mają niesamowite bugi i jakoś sobie tam są i nikt ich nie wyrzuca.

----------

## blazeu

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Gentoo sprawiło mi niemiłą niespodziankę, a ja nie mam ochoty bawić się w workaroundy. Wywalą xmms, ja wywalę Gentoo i zainstaluję sobie FreeBSD, którego developerzy nie mają chorych ambicji nawracania użytkowników na "use anything but this"

 

No to wrzuc sobie freebsd, nikt nie bedzie za toba plakal... I na pewno nikt cie namawia do niczego. Nie ma w portage'u to uzyj overlaya. Ja nie wiem czemu sie tak do tego drzewa przyczepiles. Skoro projekt nie jest rozwijany od dawna to czemu ma w glownym drzewie siedziec? Nikt nie ma sie nim ochoty zajmowac to go usuwaja...

Ale to nie jest wazne. Wazne sa dwie sprawy:

a) nie strasz nas tym,ze zmienisz OS tylko dlatego,ze nie ma jednego czy dwoch programow, bo to jest smieszne

b) overlay to nie zaden workaround, tylko dzialajacy mechanizm wprowadzony do portage'u wlasnie dla takich spraw

A co do bledow audaciousa i XMMSa, to ten pierwszy jest w fazie rozwojowej a ten drugi to chyba wprost przeciwnie.

----------

## no4b

Mój post został niewłaściwie odebrany. To nie żadne żalenie się, czy cokolwiek w tym stylu. To była jedynie próba wytłumaczenia gentooxicowi, że śmieszne jest bezmyślne godzenie się na wszystko co developerzy zrobią, a nie szukanie innych rozwiązań, proszę nie doszukiwać się w nim innych sensów. 

 *Quote:*   

> A co do bledow audaciousa i XMMSa, to ten pierwszy jest w fazie rozwojowej a ten drugi to chyba wprost przeciwnie.

 

Wolę używać nierozwijanego programu, który jednak swoje zadanie spełnia bardzo dobrze (bugi? może i ma, nie wiem, ja nie zauważyłem) niż zbugowenej i żrącej pamięć namiastki.

----------

## blazeu

Ale nikt ci nie kaze podazac slepo za dev'ami. Masz overlay'a przeca. W ostatecznosci mozesz skompilowac program wlasno-gcc-nie. Kto ci broni? W swiecie gentoo panuje wolnosc. Przeciez nie przyjda ci do domu i nie wywala z dysku overlay'a z xmms'em bo jest be,prawda?

----------

## no4b

Ale forsują pewne rozwiązania (przytaczane wcześniej "use anything but this" - stwierdzenie mocne i stanowcze, wręcz zabraniające robienia inaczej, prawie jak biblijne ze wszystkich drzew, ale nie z tego  :Wink:  ) co w pewien sposób ogranicza lub co najmniej utrudnia korzystanie z tej wolności. Wszystko bym zrozumiał, gdyby program nie działał, wywalał system, X'y, cokolwiek. Ale tak nie jest, z powodzeniem używają go tysiące ludzi i są zadowoleni. Dlaczego ktoś próbuje utrudniać im życie? Nasuwają mi się jedynie polityczno-finansowe przyczyny, w które sam nie wierzę  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Ale forsują pewne rozwiązania (przytaczane wcześniej "use anything but this" - stwierdzenie mocne i stanowcze, wręcz zabraniające robienia inaczej, prawie jak biblijne ze wszystkich drzew, ale nie z tego  ) co w pewien sposób ogranicza lub co najmniej utrudnia korzystanie z tej wolności. Wszystko bym zrozumiał, gdyby program nie działał, wywalał system, X'y, cokolwiek. Ale tak nie jest, z powodzeniem używają go tysiące ludzi i są zadowoleni. Dlaczego ktoś próbuje utrudniać im życie? Nasuwają mi się jedynie polityczno-finansowe przyczyny, w które sam nie wierzę 

 

a mi się wydaje, że filozofujesz. Wyraźnie pisze:

 *Quote:*   

> Pending removal 23 November for multiple bugs

 

skoro program ma błędy, słyszymy, że jego developerzy sie wypięli i przestali go wspierać, to chyba jest oczywiste, że program musi wylecieć. Chyba że podejmiejsz się jego dalszego rozwijania i reagowania na zgłoszone błędy?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## no4b

A widziałeś czego te bugi dotyczą?

 *Quote:*   

> I'm not happy seeing plans to remove xmms. I looked at blocked bugs and It
> 
> seems that it's not exactly like Jakub described:
> 
>  - most of bugs are related to xmms plugins, they can be resolved by
> ...

 

Post z bugzilli.

----------

## Yatmai

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> W swiecie gentoo panuje wolnosc.

 

I dlatego utrudniają mi dostęp do xmms'a ? Fajna wolność. Wiem, że sobie moge walnąć ze źródeł, albo overlay'a... Ale w takim razie wywalmy całe portage, bo po co komu, skoro każdy ze źródeł może lecieć.

----------

## blazeu

Ludzie.. Robicie z tego taką afere, jakby wam dziecko zabijali albo nogi obcinali. Nie przesadzacie? Zastanowcie sie, czy warto walczyc o taki program, szczegolnie,ze NIE JEST UPDATE'OWANY... Kiedy ostatnio emerge'owaliscie xmms'a? Przeciez nikt go wam nie usunie z dyskow, prawda? A jak kiedys bedziecie potrzebowali to sa overlay'e. Zastanowcie sie z jakiego powodu sie tak naprawde oburzacie/obrazacie/wkurzacie, bo ja go nie widze... 

"bo nie moga nam odbierac wolnosci wyboru programu!" ... buahahahah... prawie tak glupie haslo, jak "mozecie odebrac nam zycie, ale nie odbierzecie nam wolnosci". Nie podoba wam sie? To zostancie developerami a nie rzucajcie gromy dookola, tupiac nogami. Wrzuccie na luz, naprawde...  :Smile: 

@art.root  Utrudniaja dostep? Tak. I bardzo dobrze. Przynajmniej nowy user nie bedzie instalowal XMMS'a, bo kiedys slyszal ze to jedyny odtwarzacz, a potem skasuje linuksa "bo mu xmms nie dzialal... a WMP dziala". A jak bedzie go bardzo pragnal, to sobie znajdzie overlay'a, pomeczy ciutke, czegos nauczy i juz..

----------

## arsen

Panowie, xmms wyleci bo wyleci też nie tylko on, już dawno w GWN pisali że gtk 1.2 jest porzucone, nie rozwijane, ma mase bugów i naturalne że wszystko co jest na gtk1.2 prędzej czy później wyleci. Taka ceną postępu. Niech developerzy skupią się na rozwijanych aplikacjach i ich suportowaniem w gentoo niż użeraniem się nad antycznymi bugowatymi programami.

----------

## Petherson

Nie jestem jakimś audiofilem, ale lubię jak muzyczka trzaska z dobrym piardnięciem.

I by było to na prawdę dobre musi być odpowiedni sprzęt. Tak jak np. w przypadku zwykłych, domowych zestawów audio, dobry wzmacniacz powinien sam ładnie grać bez wspomagania się korektorami, kompresorami czy innymi distortionami.

Dokładnie tak samo sprawa się ma jeżeli chodzi o komputery jeżeli mamy byle badziew no to sorry ale najlepszy player z mega equalizerem nie poprawi tego co wygeneruje cienki układ.

Więc mówiąc po krótce, z gów.. bata nie ukręcisz. I podpieranie się argumentami w stylu, że xmms był super bo miał takie, a takie wtyczki jest poprostu śmieszne. Sam używam audacious-a bez żadnej equalizacji z wyjątkiem suwaczków w alsamixerze i to na prawdę wystarcza by dzwięk grzmiał aż się wszystko trzęsie.

A xmms ....stary był, kiedyś musiał odejść. Mnie się wydaje, że gentoo tak szybko się rozwija, że to właśnie ono pierwsze zrezygnowało ze starego, nierozwijanego playera. Za chwilę pewnie inne dystrybucje też nie będą go dostarczać na rzecz nowych playerków.

Pewnie nic nowego nie wnoszę do dyskusji ale ch... mnie strzela jak widzę jak ktoś w kółko tylko narzeka..... Oczywiście ostatnie zdanie nie jest skierowane do nikogo konkretnego, ani nie chcę nikogo obrażać.

pozdrawiam

----------

## dziadu

Coś mi się widzi, że kilka osób zabrnęło do ślepej uliczki i nie za bardzo wiedzą co zrobić aby zrobić krok naprzód.

Deweloperzy to też zwykli ludzie, nie są idealni i nie mogą dogodzić wszystkim. Niedawno usłyszałem takie stwierdzenie, że rząd nie musi się (wszystkim) podobać, on jest od robienia rzeczy, które się społeczeństwu nie podobają, a służą rozwojowi państwa. I tak samo jest z deweloperami, muszą znaleźć "złoty środek" pomiędzy ilością i jakością ebuilda/flag USE/wszystkiego. Do ebuilda dodają to co uważają za słuszne i przydatne większości użytkowników. Jeśli masz poczucie krzywdy, że okradziono Cię z pewnej funkcji bo pominięto to w USE, zrób swojego ebuilda, dodaj do niego własne "bajerki" i wystaw na bugzilli wraz z dobrą argumentacją, dlaczego Twój ebuild jest lepszy. Jeśli ich przekonasz, chwała Ci na wieki. Jeśli nie to żaden problem - ebuilda już masz :]

Druga sprawa. Wyobraźcie sobie drzewo portage składające się tysięcy ebuildów zajmujących niezmierzone przestrzenie Waszych dysków, a każdy ebuild ma dwie strony możliwych flag USE, a wy korzystacie tylko z ułamka tego. Może trochę przerysowane, ale trzymając wszystkie starocie tylko dlatego, że któryś z nich może być gdzieś tam używany to właśnie krok w tę stronę. Od tego jest overlay. Niech w portage będzie miejsce na nowe, świeże, mające szanse na rozwój projekty, a stare klasyki, które Waszym zdaniem powinny obowiązkowo być na waszym dysku niech siedzą w overlay'u, gdzie nie dotknie ich znienawidzona ręka dewelopera.

----------

## Skyba

No cóż w demokracji większość ma zawsze rację...

Ale mogli by zapowiedzieć wywalenie XMMSa wcześniej, mimo wszystko, że jest to stary program sporo luda na nim jeszcze siedzi i używa jako najlepszego playera pod linuchem co widać np. tu:

http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=130

Pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

Dla mnie w ogóle dyskusja jest jałowa.

Polityka Gentoo polegająca na maskowaniu / wywalaniu z drzewa nie rozwijanych pakietów nie jest niczym nowym, nie wprowadzono jej wczoraj. Ostatni X.org z gałęzi 6.x.x też pojawił się jako masked, żeby zachęcić ludzi do przesiadki.

Nie widzę problemu. Jest overlay, są source, jest możliwość rozwoju projektu (do it yourself, jeśli komuś to przeszkadza, (c) Adam Słodowy), są inne OSy  :Wink: , dla mnie w ogóle EOT.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## no4b

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Ludzie.. Robicie z tego taką afere, jakby wam dziecko zabijali albo nogi obcinali. Nie przesadzacie? Zastanowcie sie, czy warto walczyc o taki program, szczegolnie,ze NIE JEST UPDATE'OWANY... Kiedy ostatnio emerge'owaliscie xmms'a? Przeciez nikt go wam nie usunie z dyskow, prawda? A jak kiedys bedziecie potrzebowali to sa overlay'e. Zastanowcie sie z jakiego powodu sie tak naprawde oburzacie/obrazacie/wkurzacie, bo ja go nie widze... 
> 
> "bo nie moga nam odbierac wolnosci wyboru programu!" ... buahahahah... prawie tak glupie haslo, jak "mozecie odebrac nam zycie, ale nie odbierzecie nam wolnosci". Nie podoba wam sie? To zostancie developerami a nie rzucajcie gromy dookola, tupiac nogami. Wrzuccie na luz, naprawde... 
> 
> @art.root  Utrudniaja dostep? Tak. I bardzo dobrze. Przynajmniej nowy user nie bedzie instalowal XMMS'a, bo kiedys slyszal ze to jedyny odtwarzacz, a potem skasuje linuksa "bo mu xmms nie dzialal... a WMP dziala". A jak bedzie go bardzo pragnal, to sobie znajdzie overlay'a, pomeczy ciutke, czegos nauczy i juz..

 

1) Warto, bo nie ma lepszego.

2) Jakie ma znaczenie kiedy? Śmieci mi napisami, że nie ma ebuilów, albo że zamaskowane. A jak będę instalował na nowym sprzęcie to będę się męczył niepotrzebnie. Bo komuś wadziły ebuildy, których pozostawienie wcale negatywnie nie odziaływałoby na nic poza developerami z chorymi ambicjami  :Wink: 

4) Jestem niemal pewny, że mówisz, że to dobrze, że utrudniają dostęp tylko dlatego, że używasz innego playera. 

 *Quote:*   

> I by było to na prawdę dobre musi być odpowiedni sprzęt. Tak jak np. w przypadku zwykłych, domowych zestawów audio, dobry wzmacniacz powinien sam ładnie grać bez wspomagania się korektorami, kompresorami czy innymi distortionami.

 

Zrozum, że są jeszcze ludzie, którzy używają bardzo dobrych słuchawek podpiętych do bardzo dobrej karty dźwiękowej i nie ma między tym dodatkowego "dobrego wzmacniacza".

 *Quote:*   

> Dokładnie tak samo sprawa się ma jeżeli chodzi o komputery jeżeli mamy byle badziew no to sorry ale najlepszy player z mega equalizerem nie poprawi tego co wygeneruje cienki układ.

 

Tylko dlaczego sądzisz, że każdy ma cienki układ?

 *Quote:*   

> Sam używam audacious-a bez żadnej equalizacji z wyjątkiem suwaczków w alsamixerze i to na prawdę wystarcza by dzwięk grzmiał aż się wszystko trzęsie.

 

Jak to, czego słuchasz trzęsie, to moje musi rozpier***ać.

 *Quote:*   

> Polityka Gentoo polegająca na maskowaniu / wywalaniu z drzewa nie rozwijanych pakietów nie jest niczym nowym, nie wprowadzono jej wczoraj. Ostatni X.org z gałęzi 6.x.x też pojawił się jako masked, żeby zachęcić ludzi do przesiadki.

 

To są dwa zupełnie różne przypadku. Zauważ, że tu jest zmiana xorg -> xorg, a przypadku xmms wygląda to mniej więcej xmms -> null (nie chcę, jak to wcześniej pisałem" zabugowanej, zżerającej pamięć namiastki).

 *Quote:*   

> Niech developerzy skupią się na rozwijanych aplikacjach i ich suportowaniem w gentoo niż użeraniem się nad antycznymi bugowatymi programami

 

Proszę bardzo, niech się skupią. XMMS wystarczyło oznaczyć jako "~" i zostawić go w świętym spokoju w takim stanie w jakim jest, w takim, który wielu ludziom odpowiada i z którego nie mają ochoty ani zamiaru rezygnować.

Podsumowując: zauważyłem, że ludzie którzy przekonują, że nic się nie stało, albo że to wręcz dobrze to Ci, którzy po prostu już wcześniej przestali korzystać z XMMS. Cóż, jak wisać "każdy sobie rzepkę skrobie", mam wrażenie (między innymi dzięki przytoczonej wcześniej zawartości błędów przez które player ma wylecieć z portage), że z developerami Gentoo jest podobnie.

----------

## joker

Moze i to by bylo rozwiazanie zostawic xmms w ~, ale to sie wiaze z jedna rzecza, ktora tez chyba ma duze znaczenie, a mianowicie ze jak program jest w portage to uzytkownicy beda zglaszali bugi (nie wazne czy w xmms'ie czy w pluginach bo i tak opiekuja sie i tym i tym), a ze program nie jest rozwijany przez autorow to wszystko spada na dev'ow gentoo, a jak oni napisali:

 *Quote:*   

> The problem is a simple one: we don't have the time and the resources to become the upstream maintainers and resurrect a dead package

 

mi to zdanie wyjasnia wszystko, chociaz sam zaczynalem od xmms'a i mam do niego szacunek

----------

## blazeu

Skoro uwazasz,ze developerzy maja chore ambicje, to prosze bardzo: zglos sie do nich. A ebuildy trzeba utrzymywac. Sprawdzac czy sie kompiluje z jakims tam kompilatorem, sprawdzac czy nie ma konfliktow, etc etc.

Co to ma do rzeczy czy uzywam,czy nei uzywam XMMS'a. Nie atakuje odtwarzacza, tylko decyzje dev'ow gen2. Tak na marginesie, to kazdy software ktory grzebie w czestotliwosciach ma prawo zostac uznanym za znieksztalcenie. 

Zawsze znajda sie ludzie ktorym nie spodoba sie praca innych. Do tego praca darmowa... Ponawiam apel o zgloszenie sie do pomocy przy XMMS'ie..

----------

## kneczaj

MAM SUPER POMYSŁ NA ROZWIĄZANIE PROBLEMU

Myślę, że jeżeli już usuwają xmms-a z portage to powinni utworzyć np na www.gentoo.org dział "Stare ebuild'y" i tam udostępnić ebuildy programów które developerzy mają zamiar usunąć z portage'a, a ich nowsze wersje nie będą dostępne. Każdy mógłby manualnie ściągnąć ebuild, skopiować do PORTAGE_OVERLAY i zrobić sobie plik "manifest".

Na stronce byłaby mała instrukcja obsługi dla nowicjuszy, a ebuild'y zajmowałyby niewiele bo na jeden program przypadałby jeden ebuild z ostatnią jego wersją. Aby dział nie rozrastał się zbytnio możnaby wyposażyć serwer w funkcję automatycznego kasowania ebuild'ów które są w tym dziale dłużej niż np 3 lata uruchamianą cronem 1 stycznia każdego roku. Zamiast kasować ebuild programu, który już nie pojawi się w portage developer przenosiłby go do tego działu. Kod źródłowy nie musi być już nawet na mirrorach gentoo, każdy ściągnąłby go sobie we własnym zakresie.

Projekty takie nie byłyby wspierane i rozwijane, ale myślę, że użytkownicy, którzy przesiadają się na Gentoo z innej dystrybucji, mogą chcieć zainstalować xmms'a, bo np używalli go wcześniej i są przyzwyczajeni. To, że nie ma w portage ebuild'a do tak podstawowego dla niektórych programu jakim jest xmms, może ich już na początku zniechęcić do używania akurat Gentoo. 

Rozwiązanie takie byłoby dobrym kompromisem, a ponadto byłoby bezobsługowe.

Poza tym myślę, że to wbrew filozofii Gentoo pozbawianie użytkownika wyboru, którego programu chce używać, gdyż, jak wiem Gentoo jest najbardziej elastyczną dystrybucją wśród Linuksów.

Może powiecie, że każdy może sobie napisać ebuild albo kompilować "z palca", ale to już nie to co portage. Z drugiej strony po co każdy ma pisać ebuild, który był już napisany, ale ktoś go usunął.

Osobiście używam xmms'a i nie mam takiej potrzeby, aby zmieniać go na innego playera. Skopiuję sobie ebuildy do PORTAGE_OVERLAY i będzie ok, ale co z użytkownikami, którzy dopiero zainstalują Gentoo i nie mają możliwości backup'u ebuildów??

----------

## blazeu

Ogolnie rzecz biorac, to uwazam twoj pomysl, za conajmniej nietrafiony. Wczesniej ludzie juz mowili,ze "nie chca workaround'ow" a twoj pomysl to po prostu kolejny overlay. Nie chcemy chyba tworzyc kolejnego drzewka w portage'u, prawda? Bo juz jest x86 i ~x86. To jeszcze tylko brakuje x86-old i x86-very-old...Bo do tego ten pomysl by sie sprowadzil.A i tak ebuildy bylyby kasowane po jakims czasie. To w takim razie kasujemy, czy nie?

 *Quote:*   

> Poza tym myślę, że to wbrew filozofii Gentoo pozbawianie użytkownika wyboru, którego programu chce używać, gdyż, jak wiem Gentoo jest najbardziej elastyczną dystrybucją wśród Linuksów.

 

Skad wam do glowy przyszedl ten pomysl,ze ktokolwiek, kogokolwiek pozbawia mozliwosci wyboru? Chcesz? To masz ebuildy gotowe, tylko znalezc i wrzucic do overlay'a. Nie chcesz? No to po co ten raban?

----------

## rasheed

Szczerze mówiąc to ja myślałem nad zrobieniem overlaya (dodanego do 'repo' laymana) z ebuildami, które wyleciały z portage a mogą się komuś jeszcze przydać.

Muszę to dogłębnie przemyśleć. Co Wy na to?

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Skoro uwazasz,ze developerzy maja chore ambicje, to prosze bardzo: zglos sie do nich. A ebuildy trzeba utrzymywac. Sprawdzac czy sie kompiluje z jakims tam kompilatorem, sprawdzac czy nie ma konfliktow, etc etc.

 

Nie ma konieczności testowania czegoś, co jest przetestowane (a nowych wersji przecież nie będzie). XMMS od dawna był oznaczony jako stable.

 *Quote:*   

> Tak na marginesie, to kazdy software ktory grzebie w czestotliwosciach ma prawo zostac uznanym za znieksztalcenie.

 

Tylko że dźwięk bez tych "zniekształceń" nie jest dostosowywany do Twojego sprzętu i ucha. "Zniekształcenia" umożliwiają Ci samodzielne dostosowanie. Mnie taka możliwość bardzo cieszy.

 *Quote:*   

> Zawsze znajda sie ludzie ktorym nie spodoba sie praca innych. Do tego praca darmowa... Ponawiam apel o zgloszenie sie do pomocy przy XMMS'ie..

 

Może mi się nie podobać dosłownie wszystko i mogę o tym pisać. Krytykowanie "pracy domowej" też ma sens, jak ktoś coś robi, niech robi to dobrze. Inni się z tą krytyką zgodzą, albo nie. Nie widzę w tym nic dziwnego czy złego.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> @art.root Utrudniaja dostep? Tak. I bardzo dobrze. Przynajmniej nowy user nie bedzie instalowal XMMS'a, bo kiedys slyszal ze to jedyny odtwarzacz, a potem skasuje linuksa "bo mu xmms nie dzialal... a WMP dziala". 

 

Jakoś XMMS mnie jeszcze nie zawiódł....

 *Quote:*   

> Panowie, xmms wyleci bo wyleci też nie tylko on, już dawno w GWN pisali że gtk 1.2 jest porzucone, nie rozwijane, ma mase bugów i naturalne że wszystko co jest na gtk1.2 prędzej czy później wyleci. Taka ceną postępu. Niech developerzy skupią się na rozwijanych aplikacjach i ich suportowaniem w gentoo niż użeraniem się nad antycznymi bugowatymi programami.

 

A nie mniej roboty było by przejść w Xmms z gtk1 na gtk2 ? W końcu interface raczej nie jest główną częścią tego programu  :Very Happy: 

Swoją drogą, to by znaczyło, że aMule'a też mi wywalą... W cale mi sie to nie uśmiecha  :Sad:  A jakoś z Qt nie ma takich problemów 

 *Quote:*   

> Coś mi się widzi, że kilka osób zabrnęło do ślepej uliczki i nie za bardzo wiedzą co zrobić aby zrobić krok naprzód. 

 

A żebyś wiedział, że używam w miarę potrzeb xmms, mp3blaster, mpd czy nawet mplayer'a. Testowałem też niemniejszą listę, jakoś nie dogodził mi jeszcze żaden bardziej jak xmms, żeby go wymienić na coś innego, więc gdzie tu krok w przód ??

Chyba, że przestajemy jeździś samochodami, bo ktośtam wymyślił, że są niemodne, a musimy przecież iść z duchem czasu.... Żeby nie było, że moda nijak ma sie do bugów Xmms'a, podkreślę, że jeszcze mnie nie zawiódł, więc gdzie te bugi ?

 *Quote:*   

> Szczerze mówiąc to ja myślałem nad zrobieniem overlaya (dodanego do 'repo' laymana) z ebuildami, które wyleciały z portage a mogą się komuś jeszcze przydać.
> 
> Muszę to dogłębnie przemyśleć. Co Wy na to?

 

No jeśli by xmms wyleciał z portage, to bankowo ładuje go do overlay'a... A jeśli mogło by to być w ramach jakiegoś większego repo, to po co sie rozdrabniać  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *no4b wrote:*   

> A jak będę instalował na nowym sprzęcie to będę się męczył niepotrzebnie. Bo komuś wadziły ebuildy, których pozostawienie wcale negatywnie nie odziaływałoby na nic poza developerami z chorymi ambicjami 

 

trollujesz, czy naprawdę tak myślisz?

skoro dla ciebie takim wielkim utrudnieniem jest wykonanie:

```
cp /backup/usr/portage/cośtam/xmms.ebuild /usr/local/portage/cośtam/xmms.ebuild && emerge xmms
```

, to może warto rzeczywiście zmienić dystrybucję albo nawet system na inny?   :Twisted Evil: 

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Nie ma konieczności testowania czegoś, co jest przetestowane (a nowych wersji przecież nie będzie). XMMS od dawna był oznaczony jako stable.

 

chyba jednak trollujesz, bo wydajesz się zupełnie nie myśleć. Skoro xmms był w stable, to znaczy, że się  kompiluje. A co będzie w sytuacji, gdy na warsztacie będzie np. gcc-5.0 i xmms przestanie się kompilować?

Do wyboru mamy kilak sytuacji:

a) xmms już wyleciał z portage i nie ma problemu

b) xmms wylatuje z portage, bo za upstream  nikt nie odpowiada i nie ma kto pisać łatek, by się zaczął kompilować

c) gcc-5.0 nigdy nie trafi do gałęzi stable, bo no4b nie zgadza się na usunięcie xmmsa  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> Nie chcemy chyba tworzyc kolejnego drzewka w portage'u, prawda? Bo juz jest x86 i ~x86. To jeszcze tylko brakuje x86-old i x86-very-old...Bo do tego ten pomysl by sie sprowadzil

 

To co zaproponowałem powyżej to nie jest kolejna gałąź portage, tylko osobna baza starych ebuildów, która nie byłaby ściągana przy emerge --sync. Byłoby to oficjalne źródło starych ebuildów gentoo, pozwalające na ich ręcznę instalację w razie potrzeby do overlaya.

Wg mnie jest za po prostu za wcześnie na usunięcie xmms. Programy można usuwać z portage gdy nikt ich nie używa, nie gdy mają kupę zwolenników i są naprawdę często instalowne.

Sugerowałbym poczekać, aż xmms'a będzie używać garstka osób, ze względu na to, że będzie przestarzały i dopiero wtedy usunąć go z portage.

----------

## Raku

 *kenczaj wrote:*   

> Poza tym myślę, że to wbrew filozofii Gentoo pozbawianie użytkownika wyboru, którego programu chce używać, gdyż, jak wiem Gentoo jest najbardziej elastyczną dystrybucją wśród Linuksów.

 

czyżby developerzy wycięli dostęp do kompilatora i uniemożliwili korzystanie z overlaya?

bo jeśli nie, to po prostu piszesz bzdury i taki z ciebie filozof, jak z koziej d... trąba   :Twisted Evil: 

Podsumowując (bo z mojej strony to już EOT):

1. robicie problem z niczego.

2. skoro program nie jest rozwijany, to nowe wbuildy nie będą powstawały. KTO WAM WIĘC BRONI skopiować sobie ten ebuild we własny overlay i dalej korzystać z xmmsa? Od razu odpowiadam, jaka jest różnica pomiędzy overlayem a oficjalnym drzewem: nie ma w oficjalnym drzewie - błędy w porzuconym upstream'ie nie są sprawą developerów Gentoo.

3. powstaje tu pytanie: czy to ktoś was ogranicza, czy to wy sami się ograniczacie?

----------

## no4b

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   A jak będę instalował na nowym sprzęcie to będę się męczył niepotrzebnie. Bo komuś wadziły ebuildy, których pozostawienie wcale negatywnie nie odziaływałoby na nic poza developerami z chorymi ambicjami  
> 
> trollujesz, czy naprawdę tak myślisz?
> 
> skoro dla ciebie takim wielkim utrudnieniem jest wykonanie:
> ...

 

Tu nie chodzi o to, czy problemem jest skopiowanie ebuildów i ich dalsze użytkowanie. Tu chodzi o bezzasadność decyzji (przeczytaj proszę czego dotyczyły te bugreporty).

A co do gcc 5.0: jest jeszcze jedna możliwość, wziąć łaty od suse/fedory/czegoś innego (co jest dość powszechną praktyką w gentoo). Nie zauważyłem, żeby jakakolwiek inna dystrubucja nosiła się z planami usunięcia XMMS.

----------

## blazeu

Ludzie!! Czytajcie ze zrozumieniem! Developerzy. Gentoo. Nie. Maja. Czasu. Sie. Zajmowac. Przestarzalymi. Paczkami. Czyli. Na. Przyklad. XMMS. Jak ktos nie rozumie ktoregos slowa to niech poszuka w slowniku.

Przeciez to jest banalnie proste. Caly swiat idzie do przodu. XMMS stoi w miejscu. Jak XMMS sie nie bedzie kompilowal, sciagal, dzialal to powstanie milion bugreportow i ktos bedzie sie musial nimi zajac. A nie ma tego ktosia. Zeby wziasc te laty, to ktos musialby sie tym zajmowac, a nikt nie ma checi ni potrzeby. Dalej nie czujesz problemu? Bo ja ci juz wiecej nie wytlumacze bez odwolania sie do mlotka do pali mostowych, sznurka, krzesla, duzej kartki i flamastrow.

----------

## Yatmai

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Jak XMMS sie nie bedzie kompilowal, sciagal, dzialal to powstanie milion bugreportow i ktos bedzie sie musial nimi zajac.

 

To zamaskować z wpisem "not supported - use na własną odpowiedzialność " (fajnie to brzmi w dwóch językach  :Very Happy: ). Jakichś komunikatów przy kompilacji to ludzie raczej nie przeczytają, a jak będzie taka maska, to świadomie będzie trzeba się na to zgodzić. No chyba, że ktoś odmaskowuje pakiety nie pytając nawet czemu sa zamaskowane   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

A nóż (widelec) posypie sie komuś kumatemu, zacznie węszyć, załata buga i weźmie xmms'a pod opiekę. W sumie sam o tym myślałem, jak niektórzy nawoływali, ale nie jestem pewien czy programuje dostatecznie dobrze  :Sad: 

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  Nie zauważyłem, żeby jakakolwiek inna dystrubucja nosiła się z planami usunięcia XMMS.

 

Pomimo, że w Gentoo jestem nowy (dzięki Yoshiemu ;P) zdążyłem już zauważyć, że Gentoo daleko wyprzedza inne dystrybucje, Jezeli bardzo chcesz XMMSa to sciagnij sobie kod, skompiluj make install i koniec problemu- w koncu nie jest juz rozwijalny wiec nowej wersji nie bedziesz instalował. Simple.

----------

## Petherson

@no4b   Powiem krótko - wyrywasz zdania z kontekstu, przeinaczasz ich sens i wogóle narzekasz jak małe dziecko, które nie dostało lizaka. Ogólnie to zaczyna się robić niezły kabaret z tego topicu  :Wink: 

pozdro

----------

## Piecia

Mi tak zabrali beep-media-player'a, ale od kiedy bmp przestał działać wróciłem do moc'a. No i w sumie terez mi to wystarcza. Equalizer jest mi w zupełności zbyteczny, może jak nabędę porządne głośniki to się pomyśli.

----------

## Paczesiowa

a jezeli juz mam zainstalowanego xmmsa i nie bede go dotykal to nic sie nie stanie? czy jak znikna ebuildy to sie nagle zacznie cos pluc? a moze by go zunmergowac i potem zemergowac z --oneshot wtedy portage sie nie powinno pluc? albo i nie bo wtedy --depclean nie bedzie mozna odpalac:/ a z tymi overlayami to ktore konkretnie ebuildy musze skopiowac?

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Ludzie!! Czytajcie ze zrozumieniem! Developerzy. Gentoo. Nie. Maja. Czasu. Sie. Zajmowac. Przestarzalymi. Paczkami. Czyli. Na. Przyklad. XMMS. Jak ktos nie rozumie ktoregos slowa to niech poszuka w slowniku. 
> 
> Przeciez to jest banalnie proste. Caly swiat idzie do przodu. XMMS stoi w miejscu. Jak XMMS sie nie bedzie kompilowal, sciagal, dzialal to powstanie milion bugreportow i ktos bedzie sie musial nimi zajac.

 

Jakby babcia miała wąsy... Ale kompiluje się, ściąga, działa. Więc o co chodzi?

 *Quote:*   

> Bo ja ci juz wiecej nie wytlumacze bez odwolania sie do mlotka do pali mostowych, sznurka, krzesla, duzej kartki i flamastrow.

 

A ja Tobie bez tych przyrządów nie wytłumaczę, że aktualnie obecność XMMS w niczym nikomu nie powinna przeszkadzać. To taki problem zostawić go w świętym spokoju?

 *Quote:*   

> Pomimo, że w Gentoo jestem nowy (dzięki Yoshiemu ;P) zdążyłem już zauważyć, że Gentoo daleko wyprzedza inne dystrybucje, Jezeli bardzo chcesz XMMSa to sciagnij sobie kod, skompiluj make install i koniec problemu- w koncu nie jest juz rozwijalny wiec nowej wersji nie bedziesz instalował. Simple.

 

Jakbym chciał wszystko robić ręcznie to użyawłbym LFS. Chyba nie po to napisano portage i tysiące ebuildów żeby potem udzielać takich nie-gentoo-way rad.

 *Quote:*   

> @no4b Powiem krótko - wyrywasz zdania z kontekstu, przeinaczasz ich sens

 

Wyrywam, bo staram się komentować konkretne fragmenty wypowiedzi, ale nie sądzę, żeby ogólna wymowa komentowanego posta była tracona.

 *Quote:*   

> i wogóle narzekasz jak małe dziecko, które nie dostało lizaka. 

 

Poucz się ortografii. Zapamiętaj, że "w ogóle" wygląda w ten sposób. Może w nagrode dostaniesz lizaka, którego nie dostałem ja ;(

 *Quote:*   

> Mi tak zabrali beep-media-player'a, ale od kiedy bmp przestał działać wróciłem do moc'a. No i w sumie terez mi to wystarcza. Equalizer jest mi w zupełności zbyteczny, może jak nabędę porządne głośniki to się pomyśli.

 

Ale co do dyskusji wnosi, że Ty nie potrzebujesz equalizera, że Ty używasz moca (nie, nie moc'a) i że Ci to wystarcza? Wierz mi, że są ludzie, którzy potrzebują equalizera, używają XMMS i moc im nie wystarcza. Przestań patrzeć z perspektywy "ja nie potrzebuję, to wy też nie".

 *Quote:*   

> a jezeli juz mam zainstalowanego xmmsa i nie bede go dotykal to nic sie nie stanie? czy jak znikna ebuildy to sie nagle zacznie cos pluc?

 

Będziesz dostawał komunikaty o tym, że ebuildów nie ma lub są zamaskowane, ale xmms Ci się nie usunie.

----------

## psycepa

hmm bo ja tak wogole poza tym flamem jestem, ale czy to bedzie bardzo bolec jesli przesiadziesz sie np na xmms2 plus jakis gui do tego? nie wiem jak to jest z jakoscia bo nigdy mnie nie bolal przesiadka z xmmsa, wiec fajnie by bylo gdybys np porownal... niby to przesiadka, czyli workaround, ale w koncu xmms, moze nawet poprawiony  :Wink: 

greetz

----------

## Piecia

no4b co ty taki cięty? Ktoś ci się naprzykrza czy jak?

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## Gabrys

no4b: napisałeś, że AudioCD jest lepsze od FLAC. Błąd.

no4b: napisz wtyczkę do xine-lib, która odtwarza mp3 korzystając z kodu XMMS i na pewno nikt się nie pogniewa i temat będzie zamknięty.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> hmm bo ja tak wogole poza tym flamem jestem, ale czy to bedzie bardzo bolec jesli przesiadziesz sie np na xmms2 plus jakis gui do tego? nie wiem jak to jest z jakoscia bo nigdy mnie nie bolal przesiadka z xmmsa, wiec fajnie by bylo gdybys np porownal... niby to przesiadka, czyli workaround, ale w koncu xmms, moze nawet poprawiony 

 

XMMS2 od dłuższego czasu mam zamiar zbadać. Prędzej czy później sprawdzę go.

 *Quote:*   

> no4b co ty taki cięty? Ktoś ci się naprzykrza czy jak?

 

Owszem, mój ostatni post był troszkę "cięty", ale to dlatego, że blazeu zamiast normalnie dyskutować dokonał ataku, mniejsza o to, szkoda sobie głowę zawracać.

 *Quote:*   

> no4b: napisz wtyczkę do xine-lib, która odtwarza mp3 korzystając z kodu XMMS i na pewno nikt się nie pogniewa i temat będzie zamknięty.

 

Nie wszyscy użytkownicy Linuksa to programiści. Ja nie jestem programistą. Poza kilkoma niewielkimi (do 1000 linijek kodu) pierdołami nie napisałem nic większego i nie czuję się na siłach ingerować w kod xine-lib.

Na różnych boardach wszędzie spotykam "nie podoba się to napisz sam" (nie skierowane do mnie, po prostu w różnych dyskusjach ciągle ktoś wtrąca coś podobnego). Takie gadanie jest bez sensu, bo zwykle kiedy ktoś prosi o jakąś funkcjonalność to znaczy, że sam nie potrafi jej zaimplementować.

----------

## blazeu

 *Quote:*   

> Owszem, mój ostatni post był troszkę "cięty", ale to dlatego, że blazeu zamiast normalnie dyskutować dokonał ataku, mniejsza o to, szkoda sobie głowę zawracać. 

 

*Ja* dokonalem ataku? Wytlumacz mi, prosze, w ktorym miejscu? Jeżeli wszyscy ci mowia, ze przesadzasz, to moze warto by sie nad tym zastanowic, hmm? A jezeli uwazasz,ze podane przez developerow gen2 powody sa glupie to juz twoja sprawa. Kolesie stworzyli swietna dystrybucje, wlozyli w to kupe pracy i na szczescie sie nie przejmuja tym, co inni o ich sadza, wykonujac swoja, dobra prace. Bo w ten sposob mielibysmy drugiego debiana, gdzie wszyscy maja glos. A to,ze nie maja czasu na zajmowanie sie XMMSem to juz ich prywatna sprawa i tobie, na szczescie, nic do tego. Z mojej strony to EOT.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> *Ja* dokonalem ataku? Wytlumacz mi, prosze, w ktorym miejscu? 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Bo ja ci juz wiecej nie wytlumacze bez odwolania sie do mlotka do pali mostowych, sznurka, krzesla, duzej kartki i flamastrow.

 

Potraktowałeś mnie jak idiotę. Dla mnie to atak.

 *Quote:*   

> i mowia, ze przesadzasz, to moze warto by sie nad tym zastanowic, hmm? A jezeli uwazasz,ze podane przez developerow gen2 powody sa glupie to juz twoja sprawa.

 

Moje zdanie mogę chyba wypowiedzieć? Nikt nie każe Ci się z nim godzić. Ja nie muszę go zmieniać dlatego, że "większość" myśli inaczej.

 *Quote:*   

> Kolesie stworzyli swietna dystrybucje, wlozyli w to kupe pracy i na szczescie sie nie przejmuja tym, co inni o ich sadza, wykonujac swoja, dobra prace.

 

Dobrze w *Twojej* ocenie. Znam co najmniej kilka osób, które twierdzą, że Gentoo to amatorka tworzona przez zgraję dzieci. Ja osobiście się z tym nie zgadzam, ale takie głosy też są ważne.

 *Quote:*   

> A to,ze nie maja czasu na zajmowanie sie XMMSem to juz ich prywatna sprawa i tobie, na szczescie, nic do tego. Z mojej strony to EOT.

 

Niech się nie zajmują. Wystarczy zostawić działające rozwiązanie satysfakcjonyjące wielu ludzi. Czy to naprawdę taki problem?

----------

## ryszardzonk

Ogólnie uważam, że dyskusje na trudne tematy powinno się prowadzić i cieszy że są ludzie którzy podają konkretne rozwiązania. Sam też przy nie jednej okazji podawałem własne. Odnoszę jednak wrażenie czytając ten konkrenty temat, że mamy doczynienia z typowo polskim nastawiniem. U nas każdy zna się na polityce i medycynie i kilku innych rzeczach, a ta dyskusja pokazuje że przynajmniej na tym forum każdy wie jak powinno wyglądać Gentoo.

Uważam, że zamiast dużo mowić lepiej mało robić. Tym co proponowali prowadzenie własnego overlay-a mogę tylko powiedzieć, że nie musicie się wogóle pytać czy ktoś będzie z tego korzystał czy też nie gyż osobiście mogę was zapewnić, że ludzie BĘDĄ z tego czerpać w mniejszym lub większym stopniu. Wiem to po ilości pobrań ebuilda do openoffice-bin-pl z mojego własnego overlaya, a niby taki ebuild nie był potrzebny zdaniem innych.

Co byście nie robili to w naszym kraju zawsze będziecie mieć opozycję, a błędów nie popełnia tylko ten co nic nie robi i to samo dotyczy się deweloperów. Nie widzi mnie sie by usunięcie tak popularnego programu jak xmms, który jest synonimem dla grania muzyki pod Linuxem jak winamp jest pod Windows było dobrym rozwiązaniem, lecz należy przyznać że mają jakąś wizję (zastąpienie programów z GTK1 tymi z GTK2) i postępują zgodnie z nią i nic więcej.

Czekam na abadonware-overlay i myślę, że to jedynie kwestia czasu by on powstał, gdyż portage aż się roi od aplikacji już usuniętych i jak faktycznie aż tak bardzo komuś zależy na tym to do tego doprowadzi by takie miejsce istniało tak jak powiedzmy istnieją strony z grami dosowymi. Świat poszedł do przodu lecz gry te dalej isnieją i mają swoich fanów, gdyż mimo wszystko są niesamowicie grywalne i jak to swego czasu pisno w Gamblerze posiadają Miodność 100%. Niewidze powodu czemu tu by miało być inaczej.

P.S. Mam osobistą prośbę dla ewentualnie zainteresowanych jaką jest pobranie tych ebuildów

http://bigvo.dyndns.org/binutils.tar.bz2

http://bigvo.dyndns.org/glibc.tar.bz2 UWAGA ponad 1MB

Interesuje mnie czemu powyższe patche nie są w Gentoo stosowane gdy np. OpenSuse ich używa.

Pierwszy ebuild ponadto umożliwia stosowanie jednocześnie -Wl,-Bdirect oraz -Wl,--hashstyle=both lub przynajmniej tak mnie się wydaje  :Wink:  gdyż mnie emerge world przebiegł po tym pomyślnie

----------

## Piecia

 *no4b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niech się nie zajmują. Wystarczy zostawić działające rozwiązanie satysfakcjonyjące wielu ludzi. Czy to naprawdę taki problem?

 

Fakt, zgodzę się z tym, wystarczy przecież tylko zamaskować pakiet a nie od razu go usuwać.  Chyba  że to inna polityka...

----------

## n0rbi666

Piecia - gdyby tak każdy pakiet miał być maskowany, a nie usuwany - to portage szybko by się rozrosło do zbyt dużych rozmiarów - a tego nie chcemy.

----------

## psotnik

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Piecia - gdyby tak każdy pakiet miał być maskowany, a nie usuwany - to portage szybko by się rozrosło do zbyt dużych rozmiarów - a tego nie chcemy.

 

Portage już ma dość pokaźne rozmiary   :Wink:   Może porostu stworzyć jakiś serwer z archiwalnymi ebuldami, które już nie są rozwijane??

ps

Audacious jest naprawde spox playerem i bardzo ciekawie się rozwija.

----------

## Raku

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Portage już ma dość pokaźne rozmiary    Może porostu stworzyć jakiś serwer z archiwalnymi ebuldami, które już nie są rozwijane??

 

to już któryś post o tym mówiący.

Ze swojej strony powiem tak: do dzieła, tygryski! Ruszcie się w końcu i takie archiwum stwórzcie. Społeczność na tym na pewno skorzysta, a zainteresowani z pewnością będą przysyłali swoje archiwalne ebuildy.

No i nie oczekujcie, że archiwum takie będą prowadzić developerzy jako oficjalne repozytorium (no chyba, że im się spodoba ten pomysł). Może to być dostępne jako jeden z wielu overlayów.

----------

## Daniel2006

witam 

ja zainstalowałem sobie audacious-a, jednak wspomnienia zostają po xmms poszukuje jego standardowego skina, nigdzie nie mogę go znaleść

ma go ktoś ??

z góry dzięki

pozdrawiam Daniel

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *Daniel2006 wrote:*   

> witam 
> 
> ja zainstalowałem sobie audacious-a, jednak wspomnienia zostają po xmms poszukuje jego standardowego skina, nigdzie nie mogę go znaleść
> 
> ma go ktoś ??
> ...

 

A pomyślałeś może by go poprostu rozpakować do katalogu /usr/share/audacious/Skins z archiwum xmms-1.2.10? Samo zamaskowanie programu przecież nie skasowało ci go z dysku, prawda?

----------

## Gabrys

http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?s=f26fcf11c9e3855517408a347140482d&threadid=249468&goto=nextoldest

Albo inaczej: http://www.google.pl/search?q=classic+xmms+skin&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:pl-PL:official&client=firefox-a

----------

## garwol

po miesiacu uzywania audaciousa moge smialo stwierdzic ze znalazlem w nim wiecej bugow i innych ulomnosci  niz przez rok w xmmsie   :Evil or Very Mad:  (glownie problemy z playlista) a xmms podobno taki zabugowany totalnie  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Nigredo

Ja używam Audaciousa od paru miesięcy. Z początku były z nim problemy, dużo bugów (sam jednego zgłaszałem). W każdej kolejnej wersji jeden problem ustępował miejsca innemu. Na szczęscie ten playerek jest coraz lepszy, coraz stabilniejszy i używaną obecnie wersję (1.2.1) mogę spokojnie polecić. Ucieszyła mnie choćby wtyczka crossfade, na którą trochę czasu czekałem.

Co do jakości dźwięku: na karcie Audigy 2 ZS i głośnikach Genius Home Theater. Problemów z jakością dźwięku nie dostrzegam o ile nie słucham muzyki skompresowanej ze zbyt niskim bitrate (przy mp3@128kb/s niektórych utworów nie da się słuchać). Oczywiście audiofilem nie jestem, a to tylko moja subiektywna opinia.

Jedyną pozostałą bolączką jest brak pluginu do formatu APE. Problem obeszłem konwertując pliki do formatu FLAC.

XMMS'a miałem do niedawna, choć nigdy nie używałem. Dłuższy czas temu zaczął się wywalać, poza tym krzaki na playliście zamiast znaków diakrytycznych i cyrylicy mnie wkurzały. Przesiadłem się najpierw na BMP, a potem na Audaciousa.

----------

## pancurski

 *Nigredo wrote:*   

> .Jedyną pozostałą bolączką jest brak pluginu do formatu APE. Problem obeszłem konwertując pliki do formatu FLAC.

 

jest rozwiazanie tego problemu, choc kwestia szybkosci daje wiele do życzenia

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510637-highlight-audacious+ape.html

----------

## Nigredo

 *frondziak wrote:*   

>  *Nigredo wrote:*   .Jedyną pozostałą bolączką jest brak pluginu do formatu APE. Problem obeszłem konwertując pliki do formatu FLAC. 
> 
> jest rozwiazanie tego problemu, choc kwestia szybkosci daje wiele do życzenia
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510637-highlight-audacious+ape.html

 

Dzięki wielkie. Co prawda muzyka już przekonwertoiwana, ale nie wiadomo, kiedy znów trafi się coś w APE.

----------

## Gabrys

Wszyscy co narzekali na EQ w Audaciousie niech wypróbują eq-audacious. Pamiętam go z czasów XMMS-a (czyli jakieś dwa lata temu). Bardzo mi się podobał, ale za cholerę nie mogłem zmusić go do stabilnego działania.

----------

## RAIH

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Wszyscy co narzekali na EQ w Audaciousie niech wypróbują eq-audacious. Pamiętam go z czasów XMMS-a (czyli jakieś dwa lata temu). Bardzo mi się podobał, ale za cholerę nie mogłem zmusić go do stabilnego działania.

 

A moze jakies namiary google ma tylko 2 wyniki na takie zapytanie ......

gdzie znalazles takie cudo ? 

chetnie wyprobuje nie moge rozstac sie z xmms-em ze wzglendu na eq-xmms wlasnie ........

----------

## Grosik

 *RAIH wrote:*   

> gdzie znalazles takie cudo ?

 

Pewnie w portage...

----------

## Gabrys

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=eq-audacious

----------

